# Replacement Lens Caps?



## Johnathan (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got a Pentax K1000 second hand. The camera is great, but it is missing some of the lens caps. I know with how my luck goes, I'll have them scratched in no time flat.

I have with it a 50mm 2.8 lens that needs both front and back caps. It says on it "SMC Pentax-A". I'm not sure what that means. I also have a Takumar 70-200mm 5.6 that is missing just the rear cap.

Any idea where I can find replacements for these?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2005)

Front caps are easy to find.  The front of the lens should have threads in one of a few standard sizes.  49mm, 52mm, 55mm, 58mm etc.  

The rear cap on the other hand will have to match the mount of your camera/lens.  If you have a camera shop around that has used equipment, they should have a few, Pentax K1000 was fairly popular.

Check the big photography stores sites like Adorama.  Use the link on the bottom of this page.

If not, E-bay should turn up anything you will need.


----------



## kfoster (Feb 14, 2005)

Try this site. They have generic no name caps in all lens sizes.  If you scroll to the bottom of the page they have  body caps for pentax as well as rear lens caps for pentax mount.

http://www.bocaphoto.com/products/new/accessories/caps.htm

K


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, thanks guys! Looks like I can get everything I need from BocaPhoto. One question though: They have a generic front cap that says it is 52mm. Do you think that is what I need for my 50mm lens? They cap is snap-on, so I'm kinda hoping that extra 2mm is for the spring loaded snap things. I did measure my lens assembly, and it is exactly 50mm in diameter.


----------



## Kodan_Txips (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the K1000 took 49 mil filters, so would need a 49 mil lens cap.  It should say somewhere  on the ring surrounding the front element of the lens.

A symbol like an O with a backslash through it, and a number.


----------

